# Breeding my chihuahua x jack russell



## LilyMakesMyWhole (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi, I'm trying to breed my chihuahua x jack (her 11th day of heat) , she's moving her tail for the stud & trying everything to get him to mount her.. Well he did try then his willy came out but it didn't get in, ever since he hasn't tried again he only licks her, is it likely he will try in 2days when he comes again? Any advise?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

She didnt get pregnant last time you asked for advice then?

Sometimes nature is trying to tell you something...


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

id say if she isnt interested now shes past the mating stage. 

out of interest why were you thinking of mating her in the first place?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Advice? Dont breed her.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I doubt she is past her fertile period if day 11 is accurate but it sounds like the stud is going to bitchs home for mating (not ideal) and sounds from terminology of OP that the mating isnt being supervised by anyone experienced in breeding...could be wrong. Stud may not be proven/experienced.


----------



## LilyMakesMyWhole (Aug 13, 2012)

Nature isnt saying anything. She is interested, she is being bred&ill get advise from a different web too...:biggrin:


----------



## LilyMakesMyWhole (Aug 13, 2012)

chichi said:


> I doubt she is past her fertile period if day 11 is accurate but it sounds like the stud is going to bitchs home for mating (not ideal) and sounds from terminology of OP that the mating isnt being supervised by anyone experienced in breeding...could be wrong. Stud may not be proven/experienced.


I've read in loads of places it doesn't matter who's house there at..


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

LilyMakesMyWhole said:


> Nature isnt saying anything. She is interested, she is being bred&ill get advise from a different web too...:biggrin:


I think you will find most animal loving forums will give you similar advice but you can ignore them too I suppose.

You might want to research breeding too as using terms like "willy" when discussing the mating process makes it sound like youve not really been researching breeding. A bitch can lose her life during whelping....if you miss vital signs...etc...if you are intent on breeding your bitch try reading Book of the Bitch...its full of good information.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

LilyMakesMyWhole said:


> I've read in loads of places it doesn't matter who's house there at..


With some studs it matters. With mine it wouldnt but depends on the Stud. Is he an experienced Stud?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

LilyMakesMyWhole said:


> Nature isnt saying anything. She is interested, *she is being bred*&ill get advise from a different web too...:biggrin:


Why? For what purpose?
Going by your comments it is for "Cooote ickle puppy wuppies", if that is the case then :frown2:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LilyMakesMyWhole said:


> Nature isnt saying anything. She is interested, she is being bred&ill get advise from a different web too...:biggrin:




Another person who cares more about their own wants than their dog's welfare. Your poor, exploited dog. Good luck finding a website full of two-bit backyard breeders who congratulate you & tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Wonder how many of the pups will end up in rescue


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

For me its the obvious lack of knowledge and this is the second time this poor bitch has been put through the mating process. OP should have had plenty of research done by this season. Her first post leads me to believe that isnt the case.

Finding good homes for pedigree dogs is a major task...the internet is full of Chi x Jack adverts. They have to virtually give them away these days. Factor in the possible cost of C Section (around 1k for out of hours emergency) and I am not sure its a great idea.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

LilyMakesMyWhole said:


> Hi, I'm trying to breed my chihuahua x jack (her 11th day of heat) , she's moving her tail for the stud & trying everything to get him to mount her.. Well he did try then his willy came out but it didn't get in, ever since he hasn't tried again he only licks her, is it likely he will try in 2days when he comes again? Any advise?


In answer to your question, we can't possibly know if he will try again in 2 days! Have you had your bitch blood tested to see if this is the correct time? Is the dog proven at stud? Does his owner know what they are doing? While mating is a "natural process" things can go very, very wrong and someone needs to know what they are doing!

And a couple of questions of my own - why are you trying to do this breeding? What are you trying to achieve? Do you have a waiting list of good homes for any pups that are born?

Is the dog the same sort of size as the bitch?

I can't see any reason to breed from your crossbred. You will be producing mongrels and while there is some sort of market for cross bred puppies (and personally I can't see the appeal by far the majority of crosses!) there is less of a market for mongrels.

If you don't have the knowledge for a successful mating, I very much doubt you have adequate knowledge for whelping your bitch and rearing a litter of puppies. If you want a puppy, I'd suggest you buy one. It is often a far cheaper and far less stressful way to add to your canine population.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

If the owner of the stud dog does not know how to help the dog then I would find another dog with an experienced owner. Downside of that is that it is unlikely any experienced stud owner would let their dog with a crossbreed.
Unfortunately only unwanted matings seem to happen totally naturally, it is perfectly normal to have to assist the dog especially with small breeds.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

are you allowing the dog to try and mate the bitch unsupervised. Has she been examined internally by someone experienced in matings? If not its a recipe for disaster . My opinion is............don't mate her . get her spayed there are too many crosses in rescue already ,why add to it?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow looking at the OP past posts what a sad sad thread. 

It seems the most important thing to you is that you breed your mongrel no matter what. 

Even to someone who knows nothing about breeding reading your posts its obvious your knowledge is very limited. 

I wish your mongrel all the luck in the world - She is going to need it


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

LilyMakesMyWhole said:


> Hi, I'm trying to breed my chihuahua x jack (her 11th day of heat) , she's moving her tail for the stud & trying everything to get him to mount her.. Well he did try then his willy came out but it didn't get in, ever since he hasn't tried again he only licks her, is it likely he will try in 2days when he comes again? Any advise?


some advice , have her spayed and treat her as the pet she deserves to be! the world don't need anymore badly bred churned out mongrels that can be thrown into rescue when their new owners have had enough of them.



LilyMakesMyWhole said:


> Nature isnt saying anything. She is interested, she is being bred&ill get advise from a different web too...:biggrin:


your poor , poor dog , i pity her. you'd be much better off rehoming her than having her a second longer if that's your attitude.



nickmcmechan said:


> Wonder how many of the pups will end up in rescue


OP don't care by the looks of things!!:mad5:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I can see the future sales advert now......

"Micro Teacup" (*dont actually exist*) Jackhuahuas For Sale.....No Timewasters (meaning dont ask questions...just give us your £££££s).....Mum 3lb.....Dad 1lb (*yeah right*)

Call me cynical......but the OPs posts absolutely scream the above to me  Hope I am wrong.

And just for the record.....my view is nothing to do with the fact the pups will be crossbred...its the OPs attitude that leads me to this way of thinking.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Threads like this frustrate me so much. I hope you take the advice given here and decide against breeding her


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Whilst many people in this section could potentially be called "pedigree snobs" with whom I have had many lively discussions with, even I would say do not breed. One of the most common reasons for breeding is to "just give the bitch a litter for her mental wellbeing". It's wrong.

Another reason is to make money.. If you cut corners you may make money but to breed properly you will not. You could, even if cutting corners end up losing money.

You are risking your dog's life.

Responsible owners for any puppies will not buy from you. All the best intentions don't make up for the fact in all likelihood you will find many of the puppies end up in rescue. Go through rescue sites and look at the dogs and see if you really want to add to the suffering. Even better watch as dogs are killed as there are not enough spaces in rescues.

This isn't a thing about mongrels/crossbreeds/pedigrees or elitism. This is about moral values and responsible dog ownership.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

The first thing that comes to mind is TROLL!!!
OP why would you want to bring more badly bred mongrels into the world? There are thousands in rescue and homeless, why anyone would want to add to that is mind boggling. People who do this are heartless, they care nothing about their pets welbeing, just the £££ they can make (which you wont make by breeding those mongrels! People are having to give chi x jacks away these days!) Or just because they want to raise a litter, which is the wrong way to go about it! Your poor bitch is going to suffer purely for your happiness. Shame on you. Absolute shame on you.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Our T-Bo is a jrt x chi and he is absolutely adorable, the cleverest little guy and so full of fun that I wish I had taken all three at the time BUT I often wonder what became of his brother and sister and I'm not even the breeder, yet I worry because he is so lovely but was a handful as a pup. 

The internet is full of this cross and as lovely as they are it's such a shame to think that many may end up in a stone kennel in a rescue. I look at Teebs and my heart melts, I love him so much and I hope the owners of his siblings feel the same. Please don't subject any dogs like him to a possible life of misery, they are far too precious!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I've only read about breeding but even I'd say just by the way the OP described the situation and acted towards genuinely concerned pf members that there's no way she should breed this dog.

Doesn't bother me that the dog is a cross, but it's the way she's gone about it is the problem, I'm just hoping the stud doesn't impregnate her - and by the sounds of it, it's doubtful - and the OP gives up on the idea. Ignorance can cause devastation and this dog will only become a victim of her ignorance.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

1st question i would ask is WHY ???? would you want to add to the amount of x breed puppies that are already filling up rescues, 
2nd question is ,,,,, have you any spam for my sandwich as i am feeling rather peckish


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sad and selfish,but bet OP goes ahead anyway without a thought for the poor dog.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Think the op thinks its all fun and laughter - it ain't! It's hard work, heart wrenching and a responsibility you hold for many many years ahead. 

I feel blessed that all mine are in good homes and have contact but I know any time I could be in a situation where I have to take one back, as I already have. It's not just a case of sending them off to their homes, finding out if they've settled then forgetting about them after a few months - or at least it shouldn't be!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Just a By-the Way about dogs ending up in rescue.
My Dachshund, Tango ,was bred in an established, accredited breeding programme, has an impressive pedigree and was shown and bred by her breeders ( and from the sound of it, well loved and trained too ! )

She changed ownership twice when she became too big to show and developed seasonal baldness and ws a loved family pet. We got her 6 weeks ago, aged 9, when her last owners, due to failing health, had to make the heart breaking decision to rehome her.
I have contacted the original breeders to update them on Tango's life story and had a lovely e-mail by return to give me a bit more info about her early years,saying how much she was loved and what a sweet dog she was.

The point to the post is that even the best bred, most loved dog can find itself in rescue through no fault of it's own , so what chance do mis-bred BYB puppies stand ? I found it rather sad, but on the other hand I'm delighted because we've been able to provide a loving forever home for this gorgeous little dog. It could have had a very different ending - a sobering thought.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

May I ask why you want to breed her?

Have you got her linage? Checked it out for any health problems? 

I have a full breed Chihuahua, I have all of his linage and he's got fantastic linage. However I would never breed him, he's not KC registered. Although that seems snobby linage is vital and although you can hand over puppies to almost anyone to ensure no inbreeding takes place takes a lot more effort than most people are willing to bother with.

I've seen alot of Chihuahua mixes in rescues usually cross with terrier types as their coats are wire and a little scruffy looking. These dogs don't ask to be born, they don't ask to be homed to people who then decide they are too difficult, are too big, are the wrong coat type, don't match the furniture ect.

It happens with all dogs, pedigree or not but with many crosses they turn out either different sizes than the owners expected or with different temperaments than the owners expected and its very much the dog that pays the price.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

All breeders of any animal should ask themselves one question, do I have room for the whole litter I have allowed my male / female to produce, give them a loving home and meet all their needs for the rest of their lives. If you can go ahead. If not don't breed.

Even the ones who you find a home for could end up needing to be re-homed in my opinion as a breeder, you should be prepared to take everyone of them back.

New owners should accept their responsibilty for the rest of the animals life but the truth is a lot don't.

I love animals and there is nothing more cute than a young animal, I don't and will not breed because I don't have room for an additional 6 on average litter. That is quite aside from my inexperience, the financial outlay and the concern for my pet, the one who trusts me implicitly.


----------



## Kunakizz (Nov 25, 2012)

It definitely isn't all fun and laughter. 

To the OP take a look at the mastitis photos in the other thread. That can and does happen. Could you bear to deliver and bury mummified pups born dead or have pups born deformed say with cleft palate put to sleep, stay up/awake for days and nights on end nursing a sick pup only to lose it to Fading Puppy Syndrome?

If you mate a bitch she deserves to have everything done properly and it takes a lot of emotional as well as physical effort, not to mention £££s.


----------

